# IVF Question



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I am not yet 23, so do not qualify for IVF yet but can I be put on the waiting list for when I do turn 23 or do I have to wait until I actually turn 23 and then get put on the waiting list? I haven't been given much infomation about it because my consultant doesn't think that's the option at the moment but personally I don't see any other way.

Thanks in advance.

Carls x


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Carls,

As far as I am aware you would have to put 23 to have the funding approved and therefore be out on the waiting list. I work for the NHS (not in IVF though!) and if patients need PCT funding we cannot put them on a list without the funding approval, I would have thought it would be same in all areas, though I may be wrong

Xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Carls as soon as you hit 23 - go to your gp for a referral - I was 27 and my hubby was 24 when we first went to see our gp about our problems conceiving - we were fobbed off as being young, fit and healthy - I managed to get pregnant naturally once at the age of 36 for it to end in miscarriage....only after extensive tests (my miscarriage being the catalyst) both my hubby and I were both found to have issues affecting our fertility.

Please don't be fobbed off like we were - yest time is on your side, but if you have been having regular unprotected sex for a minimum of 2 years, you should get your referral.... wishing you all the very best - I eventually reaslised my dream of motherhood 2 weeks before my 40th birthday - if only I knew then what I know now - I'd have certainly been a lot more pushy.

But do some research in the meantime, make the wait until your birthday work for you - find our what your pct's regulations are on referrals for fertility treatment....knowledge goes a long way - if you know your rights, you can't be fobbed off.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you, I will look into it more.

9 months until I am 23! 

Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I feel sooooo old ha ha ha - but I see you're already making good progress from your signature, weeding out causes for your problems - you're doing everything you can chick - just keep doing what you're doing.

Sheila


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

I am trying!  It would be nice if we had more money because then we could go for IVF straight away. I don't see me conceiving naturally but miracles do happen!  xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Youre right Cars, miracles do indeed happen, shame we're reliant on medical intervention to make ours happen though.


----------



## loopylulu888 (Jul 6, 2013)

why are you not allowed ivf before 23? is that just in your area? im 21 and we are getting started next month so dont think its very fair making you wait


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Are you paying for it? xx


----------



## loopylulu888 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nope x


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh might be the area i'm in then  Stupid postcode lottery   xx


----------



## loopylulu888 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ino its really silly how they can have one rule for one area and another for another area!! Not fair


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well I will keep trying  Thanks for your reply and good luck!! xx


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hiyagirls, postcode lottery is a nightmare I'm in the same boat...paid for two cycles and was told if we Do another one privately I wouldn't qualify for nhs cycle so now having to wait until feb next year doesn't it make you so angry xxx


----------

